# Renaissance Aruba



## soob (Apr 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if they allow roll away beds at the renaissance as i would like to stay at this hotel because of the private island but my two children would need their own beds. I believe that all units have a king bed and a sofa bed. Any  info welcome - thanks


----------



## gmarine (Apr 7, 2008)

They do not have rollaway beds available. Each unit has a king bed in the bedroom and a pullout sofa in the living room.


----------



## lll1929 (Apr 7, 2008)

Also, keep in mind the hotel is adult only.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 7, 2008)

lll1929 said:


> Also, keep in mind the hotel is adult only.




I think the OP is talking about the Ocean Suites timeshare building because the post references king bed and pullout sofa which is the timeshare units.


----------



## soob (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, sorry for the confusion - i do mean the timeshare units. On the Marriott website when i look at the renaissance room details they say that roll aways are permitted but i have never heard of anyone using a r/a in the renaissance so i wondered if they do actually have them or if they are only available in  certain rooms. The reason i would like to stay here is the access to the private island (unless there is  another way or another hotel with access to an island?)


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 9, 2008)

*Are you sure?*



lll1929 said:


> Also, keep in mind the hotel is adult only.



Are you sure about this?


----------



## gmarine (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, the Renaissance Aruba Marina hotel across from the Ocean suites is adults only. One of the two beaches on Renaissance island is also adults only as is the pool in the Marina hotel.

This was put into effect a little over a year ago. Owners received notifcation from the resort with last years maintenance fee bill.


----------



## seatrout (Apr 14, 2008)

Is it "adult only" in that it is topless/bottomless??


----------



## gmarine (Apr 16, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Is it "adult only" in that it is topless/bottomless??




No, not for that purpose. Just no children allowed.


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2008)

We stayed at the Ocean Suites  2 years ago.  We also needed a rollout to seperate the kids.  They gave us one, but it takes up most of the room


----------



## dreamin (Apr 20, 2008)

Seatrout - Stayed at the Renaissance last Dec.  On the private island there are 2 beaches (one for families and one for adults only).  At the adults only beach, there were topless female sunbathers but they were at the far end of the beach.  They were discreet.


----------



## seatrout (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought most public beach in Aruba and those with European culture- were topless??

I went snorkeling with the kids on that beach close to the lighthouse last year-- with my 7 year old son.  There were one topless women on the beach-Although I don't think my son noticed as I steared him away.

Also-- Since we are staying at the Marriott.  Is  the only to get to the island is to pay ??.  Is there any reason to head here vs Depalm Island for snorkeling ??


----------

